# pros. & cons. Back Blade for fisher plow



## Tim C (Aug 21, 2001)

I am looking to put a back blade on my fishermm 7.6. I do mostly residential, 1 sm service station, 30 drives. This blade sits behind the blade, and is custume made for plow,about 150and change. Is this a good choice to save time on backblading from garage doors or should I go a different rout. Replies would be a great help less then a week to decide. 


Thanks Tim C Let it snow


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I have used them before,and they work well.Just make sure it's properly designed for a trip edge plow,so nothing gets damaged when it trips.It should also swing up out of the way,so snow doesn't pack up underneath it.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I would go for it considering its a Fisher & mostly resi work. With other brands I have used & seen used, I haven't seen a need for any kind of help with back dragging (newer Fishers might have different\better angle of attack than older ones though, mines an old MM1). Urethane also helped to improve back dragging over steel edges, but wasn't necessary as the back dragging was fine, except it helped greatly with my Fisher.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

They are a must have for plowing driveway's. I have two of them and they work great.


----------



## Brian Simmons (Mar 13, 2002)

Just be careful when using it as there is no relief for backgragging. Going foward you have the base angle trip and reliefs for cushion but nothing going backwards.


----------



## BWinkel (Oct 23, 2003)

I am interested in getting one for my 8' Fisher HD. Does anyone know where I can get one made in the New England area, or should I just go to a local welding shop? I am going to replace my cutting edge this year, so I will have the old edge to use for stock.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

BWinkel, a local welder would be your best bet. Thats how mine are made up. There is a pic of mine some where on plow site.


----------



## Strongmd (Nov 30, 2000)

We have 6 of them and would never go back. 
We have them custom fabricated by a local guy.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Can someone show a pic. I am also very interested in one. If someone can show a pic then I could built it myself.


thanks,


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*pic of back blade*

Use the plowsite search function . Pictures have already been posted .


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

*Re: pic of back blade*



> _Originally posted by BWhite _
> *Use the plowsite search function . Pictures have already been posted . *


I did and a million came up, but NO pics. Will try again.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Here is a picture of one on the new Pro-Plus from Western


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Thanks for the Pic. Hope they come up with one like that on a Fisher plow.


----------



## Got Snow (Jan 21, 2003)

*back plow*

hey,
i have an older speed cast set up w/ 8' blade. i also have a "back dragger" and do all residential drives. this was an excellent improvement for productivity. absolutly a must for drives. alot cheaper than a rear plow.

only negative i've had is you sometimes get stuck in piles, as the backdragger hangs down and is prone to get stuck in the snow when you pile it. (you will get used to this)

PM me , i can give you my contact for backdraggers. $150 installed last year. Framingham area


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

Its been awhile since the last post on these backdrag blades, I need 2 of them I am in North NJ


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

tonylillo;1874589 said:


> Its been awhile since the last post on these backdrag blades, I need 2 of them I am in North NJ


Any fisher dealer should have them or be able to get them. I would bet one of the site sponsors have them as well.


----------

